# EI Plant Food



## sdlra (17 Apr 2011)

Just wanted to ask if anyone out there had experience with EI Plant Food and what your experience with it was like.....is as good as it sounds ? all info would be helpful


----------



## bigmatt (17 Apr 2011)

most people on here use ei or a variant of it. It's great! Cheap, easy and a lot simpler than it might initially seem! I'm an idiot, and i can do it! There's loads of good info around and most questions on ei will have already been answered on the forum somewhere! Gotta love UKAPS! Hope this helps, Matt


----------



## nayr88 (17 Apr 2011)

Hey,

Ei is the way forward  just keep on top of your dosing and 50%water change a week with a day rest or 2 as stated on the fluidcensor online EI calculator 

Here's the link thatll take you to the page within the forum, on there is another link to the calculator, its fool proof haha.


----------



## nayr88 (17 Apr 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=54&t=15330

Whoops


----------



## sdlra (18 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the info Guys......Fish is the easy bit......Plants well that's another story


----------



## nayr88 (18 Apr 2011)

Haha if I had a ham salad cheese and tomato sandwich for everytime I've heard someone say that I'd have 5 maybe 6.... Haha

Nah honestly that's true talk  haha


----------



## sdlra (18 Apr 2011)




----------



## sdlra (22 Apr 2011)

Does it matter when I do the water change ? Ie if I use Ei on Mon Tue wed break on Fri Sat (with 50 % water change )break on Sun is this ok ?


----------



## nayr88 (22 Apr 2011)

That link I gave you breaks it down, and I'm pretty sure (havnt looked at it for a while) its dose mon-fri. Wc . Rest sat and sun. 

Have a look at the link, I can't on my blackberry.


----------



## ghostsword (22 Apr 2011)

I dose everyday. No rest, but I also do two wc per week. 

The issue for plants is not so much ferts or light but co2. That is the hard one to get right.


.


----------



## CeeJay (23 Apr 2011)

Hi sdlra


			
				sdlra said:
			
		

> Does it matter when I do the water change ? Ie if I use Ei on Mon Tue wed break on Fri Sat (with 50 % water change )break on Sun is this ok ?


It doesn't matter what day you do your water changes. Do whatever suits your lifestyle. 
Just make sure you dose Macros on water change day, then day 3 and day 5. Then Trace on day 2 and day 4. No dosing on days 6 & 7 (although a few of us do   ).


----------



## sdlra (23 Apr 2011)

More I read into it the more confused I get !!! 

If you look at the fluid sensor I need 110 ml for a 215litre Tank. If you look at Aquarium Plant Food they advise 50ml for my Tank ......who is right ?  Aquarium Plant Food advice 50 ml of Macro and Micro at 50 ml 3x per wk where fluid sensor advise 110 ml of macro and micro on alternate days totalling 5 days.

The only agreement seems to be a 50% water change......

Who is right .....help !!!!@


----------



## mdhardy01 (23 Apr 2011)

It's not how many mls you add to the tank it's how much is dissolved
So if planted tanks recommend 50mls then it could be a stronger solution 
I found measuring with grams a pain so I use teaspoons and dose powders direct to the tank
Have a look at James planted tank website under dosing 
He has listed the amount of what you need per tank size 
Matt


----------



## mdhardy01 (23 Apr 2011)

Look here under dosing estimative index
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/

Matt


----------



## Johno2090 (24 Apr 2011)

I only dose 10ml in a 210ltr tank! Just made a concentrated solution so it lasts longer and i dont have to dose huge volumes!


----------



## CeeJay (24 Apr 2011)

Hi Johno2090
Just make sure you use enough water for your 'concentrated' mix as there is only so much powder that can be dissolved in a given amount of water. It's usually not a problem, but just something to be aware of.
Check bottom of the page here James' Dosing Calculator Page

And your signature is just quality   
Made me smile anyway


----------



## nayr88 (24 Apr 2011)

Lol tis good


----------

